# recommendations?



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

ive just recently fallen in love with Dvorak, well his music anyways...
anyways i was wondering if you guys had either any recommendations as far as compositions of his go, or if you know of any other composers which share similar characteristics that you enjoy, feel free to tell me about them. thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've come to appreciate his chamber music - the trios and quartets, especially the Dumky Trio (Piano Trio No. 4). They seem a little calmer to me than his crashing symphonies (not that there is anything wrong with crashing). Also definitely the cello concerto is a tour-de-force.

I don't know of any composers similar to Dvorak. Bartok was inspired by folk music also but his work is nowhere near as accessible. Smetana's _Ma Vlast _maybe? Also maybe Henry Cowell who wrote some music based on American folk music may have a slight Dvorak connection though he came along much later.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Ah, Dvorak is excellent! You can't go wrong with the symphonies. My favorite is the 7th; the 5th, 6th, and 9th are also superb. The Slavonic Dances are really neat, as is the Scherzo Capriccioso. The Cello Concerto is a must, as are the Serenade for Strings and Serenade for Winds. For smaller works, try the "Dumky" Trio, Piano Quintet, and any of the String Quartets (he wrote several, but my favorite is no. 10). 

For composers similar to Dvorak, check out his forbear and fellow countryman Smetana. Wagner also heavily influenced Dvorak's music early on. I find, however, that the closest composer in style to Dvorak is Brahms, my absolute favorite composer. Dvorak owes much to Brahms for helping to establish him, and the two were very close friends. Dvorak's 6th and 7th symphonies compare very similarly to Brahms' 2nd and 3rd, respectively.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In case you still haven´t heard it, Dvorak´s symphonic poem "The Noon Witch" is among his most captivating works. There are many Czechoslovak composers of a slightly later generation than Dvorak, likewise sometimes inspired by the folk music of their own region, but still belonging to the late-Romantic tradition - Vitezlav _Novak_, Josef Bohuslav _Foerster_, Zdenek _Fibich_, Josef _Suk_, Alexander _Moyzes_ and others. Among their most immediately attractive compositions there are the suite "A Tale" for orchestra as well as chamber and piano works by Josef Suk, his "Cyrano de Bergerac" and "Springtime and Desire" (the Smetacek recordings being especially fine). Also the Piano Trios by Foerster and the first part of a very dramatic vocal work by Novak, "The Storm".

Broadening the geographical horizon to some other regions and works, I think could be associated with what one could call the "vitality" of many Dvorak works, a piece like _Rimsky-Korsakov_´s famous "Sheherazade" comes to mind (in case you don´t know it already I´d recommend the Celibidache, Silvestri or Muti recordings). Also _Balakirev_´s symphonic poem "Tamar" (especially Svetlanov´s recording with a Russian orchestra) or the first 3 _Sibelius_ symphonies (like in the Bernstein and Kamu recordings, for example), his "En Saga", "Finlandia", and "Kullervo Symphony" (especially the Berglund digital recording). Also Paul _Dukas_´ "La Peri" for orchestra is a similarly fresh work, especially in the De Almeida recording, likewise _Glazunov_´s 4th Symphony - just to mention a few.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys, ill definitely check those pieces out.


----------



## BrahmsBomb (May 28, 2010)

Hey I'm new to the forum and I don't mean to "hijack" this thread but I would greatly appreciate some recommendations too. I'm new to classical and aside from listening to the "big three" (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven) the composer that has caught my attention the most is Brahms. I can't get enough of his symphonies, I really think they're a head above everyone else's (except some of Beethoven's, namely 6 and 9). I've listened to Dvorak's 9th and Sibelius's 2nd and other famous pieces but I can't really find anyone whose symphonic output is even close to Brahms' in quality (imo, of course). I especially love his second symphony, I just have never heard anything that makes me as happy as that wonderful piece. I would greatly appreciate any pointers in a good direction, I don't want to play it too safe listening to Brahms for the rest of my life! 

edit: On a completely unrelated note, I want to buy my mom some haydn recordings for her birthday. Any recommendations? I don't know much about the guy. She's a _very_ casual listener.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

^ As a classical newbie I'm kinda surprised you prefer Brahms.. but you would probably like Tchaikovsky. His last 3 symphonies are incredibly dramatic, beautiful, emotionally-charged and very easy to understand. On the other hand since you like heavy German music you might have a mind for Mahler.. try the 5th symphony; it's one of his most conventional works, but one of his best. 

As for your mother, does she have any particular reason for wanting Haydn? Of course she'd probably like the "Surprise" symphony, the "Clock" symphony, the "London" symphony, and the "Emperor" string quartet, so you can start with that.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm quite new to Dvorak too. I just bought his complete symphonies (Naxos, cheapy price in a box) and go from there. Look forward to listening to them.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

BrahmsBomb said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum and I don't mean to "hijack" this thread but I would greatly appreciate some recommendations too. I'm new to classical and aside from listening to the "big three" (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven) the composer that has caught my attention the most is Brahms. I can't get enough of his symphonies, I really think they're a head above everyone else's (except some of Beethoven's, namely 6 and 9). I've listened to Dvorak's 9th and Sibelius's 2nd and other famous pieces but I can't really find anyone whose symphonic output is even close to Brahms' in quality (imo, of course). I especially love his second symphony, I just have never heard anything that makes me as happy as that wonderful piece. I would greatly appreciate any pointers in a good direction, I don't want to play it too safe listening to Brahms for the rest of my life!


Brahms is the best! Since you ask, I would say that if you love Brahms so much then give Dvorak a shot. Once you're a Brahms fan, though, nobody can beat him. I would know


----------



## BrahmsBomb (May 28, 2010)

To Ravellian: I thought it would be appropriate to get her some Haydn recordings because she said she used to be very fond of him when she was a kid (which is strange to me because I've only recently heard of him). She probably doesn't remember a thing about what pieces she liked though so I thought I'd "reintroduce" her to him. I actually listened to the symphonies you suggested (london and surprise), and they're quite fantastic! He's like a calmer version of Beethoven where I expected a more banal Mozart. Do you have a favorite recording? I'll also give those Tchaikovsky symphonies a shot, I've heard the 4th before and it was very overwhelming and aggressive, I didn't really like it. However I just listened to his 1st on youtube and it was great, great, great!

To Jeff N: Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll have to get my hands on exciting versions of his 6th, 7th, and 8th. I read your other reply in this thread and symphonies analogous to Brahms' 2nd and 3rd sounds right up my alley. I wish Brahms himself had written more symphonies!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

somerandomdude said:


> ive just recently fallen in love with Dvorak, well his music anyways...
> anyways i was wondering if you guys had either any recommendations as far as compositions of his go, or if you know of any other composers which share similar characteristics that you enjoy, feel free to tell me about them. thanks.


Dvorak, I do...

Cello Cto - Fournier/Szell (DG)
Sym. 5 - Jansons (EMI)
Syms. 6 & 8 - Chung (DG)
Sym. 7 - Bernstein (Sony)
Sym. 9 - Harnoncourt (Teldec)
Piano Quintet, Piano Trio - Nash Ensemble (Virgin)
String Quartets Opp. 96, 106 - Stamitz Qt. (Bayer, Brilliant Classics)

Another avenue for suggestions is internet radio, and particularly the ones that have playlists. KING-FM, for example.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

somerandomdude said:


> ive just recently fallen in love with Dvorak, well his music anyways...
> anyways i was wondering if you guys had either any recommendations as far as compositions of his go, or if you know of any other composers which share similar characteristics that you enjoy, feel free to tell me about them. thanks.


Dvorak's late string quartets X-IV; Terzetto & Cypresses are the benchmark for the late romantic era as far as I'm concerned.

There are many recordings - I'm afraid I really can't recommend the Stamitz. Whereas they are competent and energetic, they lack the mystery of their contemporaries (the Panocha or the Prague String Quartet) and with a rather dry recording, do little to tease out the sublime detail in Dvoraks' quartets.

The *original Vlach Quartet LPs* (Vol.1) cycle issued around the late 60's/70s is my all time favourite. They were released before I was born, but whoever owned them before me didn't play them. The calibre of Josef Vlach's first violin parts are just incredible. They are rivalled by the old *Smetana Quartet* however I could never find any decent recordings (playable that is) on LP. There are superb quartets (like the Gabrieli Quartet) who do one or two versions; or the stunning Carmina Quartet (Swiss), who have recorded the popular American Quartet as well as the Hagen Quartet. Generally, I'd recommend going for a complete cycle and only duplicating specific quartets which you really love.

The *Prazak Quartet* who have completed the late quartets only, are the modern reference point. Classics Today award them perfect 10/10 for interpretation and recording; they are on SACD/CD recordings and are incredibly warm and resonant when played through a tube amplifier. They don't quite have the technique of the older Vlach Quartet but are the best of the modern bunch if you're looking for a stunningly opulent reading.

The cheaper Naxos label circulate the *New Vlach Quartet* (Jana Vlachova, is the daughter of Josef Vlach). The technical playing is glorious, however 'modern' playing, rather than of Josef's vintage. This is one of the few 'complete' cycles of Dvorak's string quartets. Once you collect one...you can't but wait to get the next...and the next. Until you realise you have a complete set! 

The *Talich Quartet* have some lovely versions on Calliope; theirs are way up there with the the New Vlach Quartet. They are incomplete though.

Generally, I'd start with the last quartet XIV and work forwards down to about quartet no. VIII before deciding if you want to go further.

With respect to his cello concerto (New World symphony)work, I find it quite overembellished in the kind of late 19th century way. The Dvorak cello concerto coupling with Herbert's own. *Yoyo Ma*'s second recording attempt is the better one to try at a budget price.

Other composers in the string quartet medium similar to Dvorak?

Hmmm. Don't think so. His world and soundscape is very much his own. Of the Czechs, I love Martinu's cycle of seven string quartets. Martinu is 'edgier' than Dvorak; less of that romantic sop sop beauty. Josef Suk's two string quartets are as gentle although perhaps less memorable. Smetana and Janacek are more intense with theirs (two each), and the others, like Schulhoff, Bodorova and Fiser may be too scarey for your taste.

Thankfully Dvorak wrote a lot - very consistently too, so you've got a lot of chamber work to go through. Not to forget his quintets and trios and dumky ditties


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Head_case said:


> I'm afraid I really can't recommend the Stamitz. Whereas they are competent and energetic, they lack the mystery of their contemporaries (the Panocha or the Prague String Quartet) and with a rather dry recording, do little to tease out the sublime detail in Dvoraks' quartets.


The Stamitz are more relaxed than energetic. This is part of the charm of these performances. A different style than Panocha and Prague, that's all. No need to diss. Regarding sound, its warmth easily engages the listener.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I see that my earlier post could be misunderstood:

_.....In case you still haven´t heard it, Dvorak´s symphonic poem "The Noon Witch" is among his most captivating works. There are many Czechoslovak composers of a slightly later generation than Dvorak, likewise sometimes inspired by the folk music of their own region, but still belonging to the late-Romantic tradition - Vitezlav Novak, Josef Bohuslav Foerster, Zdenek Fibich, Josef Suk, Alexander Moyzes and others. Among their most immediately attractive compositions there are the suite "A Tale" for orchestra as well as chamber and piano works by Josef Suk, his "Cyrano de Bergerac" and "Springtime and Desire" (the Smetacek recordings being especially fine). Also the Piano Trios by Foerster and the first part of a very dramatic vocal work by Novak, "The Storm" ...._

"Cyrano de Bergerac" and "Spingtime and Desire" are by Foerster, Suk´s work is not called "A Tale" but "A Fairy Tale". Among the Dvorak symphonic poems, I´d like to mention "The Water Goblin" also, the music has a lot of drive and very attractive themes.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Dvorak is a wonderful composer,but unfortunately,he's been known for too long for only a handful of his works. Outside of the Czech republic,most classical fans know only the last three symphonies,the cello concerto and possibly the one for violin,the Slavonic Dances,the so-called "American" quartet,the Carneval overture and maybe a couple of other works.
But his first six symphonies are also wonderful, as well as such orchestral works as the Symphonic Variations, the Hussite overture, the "Othello" overture, the syphonic poems The Wood Dove,The Water Sprite, The Noonday Witch,the Golden Spinning Wheel, and 
the Serenade for Winds, the great Requiem,the Stabat mater, My Home concert overture, 
the four Slavonic Rhapsodies(not to be confused with the Slavionic Dances),and so on.
And don't forget the operas. The gorgeous and hauntingly beautiful Rusalka,which until recently was almost toally unknown outside of the Czech Republic,is now part of the international opera repertoire. 
The delightfully droll "Devil and Kate" is the comic counterpart to Rusalka, and great fun. 
Get the Supraphon recording,and the Decca Rusalka with Renee Fleming,Ben Heppner and Mackerras conducting. And on Supraphon,try Dimitrij, which is the sequel to Boris Godunov.
Also try the spooky oratorio "The Spectre's Bride" on Supraphon. 
Dvorak's music is a goldmine of wonderful things waiting for you to discover.
The classic Decca set of the 9 symphonies with Istvan Kertesz and the London Symphony is 
a real bargain, and there is a wealth of great Dvorak recordings on the Supraphon label.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I see it hasnt yet been mentioned... The 4th symphony is shockingly underrated and, at least in my opinion, at least as good as his famous last three.

For a similar composer, try the Czech: Zdenek Fibich - i particularly like his 3rd symphony


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

well...if you like Dvorak, try Bruckner. Start with his 4th symphony (romantic). Very very nice....






Or Cesar Franck:






or the wonderful Anton Rubinstein:






or Glinka, the great:






deeper than Dvorak..

Martin


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

For some reason I always had this similarity image in mind for Dvorak.

..............................Schubert
.....................................|
.....................................|
................................Dvorak
................................./.......\
............................./...............\
.Rimsky-Korsakov...............Tchaikovsky


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Ethereality said:


> For some reason I always had this similarity image in mind for Dvorak.
> 
> ..............................Schubert
> .....................................|
> ...


nah, it was Dvorak who was influenced by Tchaikovsky


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

For similarity. I'd put Schubert in a bit larger font, but also Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Herbert, and Janacek.


----------

